# Costco Prime Brisket Franklin Style(Kinda) w-Q View



## dirtworldmike (Apr 29, 2016)

Like many here I am a Franklin purest when it comes to brisket.  I normally do one  or two briskets a month using "choice" briskets from either Wal-Mart or GFS .This one I got from Costco last week which is their Kirkland brand "Prime". and  it was 19.01 lbs. @ $2.89/lb. More on this later.  Generally I do 12-15 lb briskets, but this one looked soooo good I couldn't pass it up !  It was calling to me to take it home. 

Like the title says Franklin Style (kinda) meaning, I use his methods and procedures as best as I can with the equipment I have.

One of the most interesting things I have learned from Aaron's vids and interviews of him and his pitmasters,customers   ect. is his time line. I have simplified the time line below to focus on the first brisket he puts on the pit each day. *Let's just assume the first one on is the first one coming off.*

1) His first brisket goes on the pit at 10 am each day.

2) Briskets start coming off the pit at midnight (14 hrs)

3) 2-3 hour resting/cool down  period before going into the 140 -170 degree warmer.  (Lets say it's now 3 am.)

4) 3am till 11 am. (8 hrs). holding  In the food warmer.

Well with all that said, this is how I rolled with  this Costco beauty and the results.

Rubbed trimmed brisket with 50/50 mix Kosher salt and CBP.

Fired up  the Oklahoma Joe Highland with a chimney of lump on a  1/2 basket of lump mixed with some small oak splits.

Brisket went on at 8:30 am. with fat cap up .. Maintained fire 240-280 ish. degrees with small oak splits. Sometimes temp would spike to 340 after adding wood, (no biggy)  then stabilize back down. Spritzed a few times with apple cider vinegar.

At 7 pm. (10 1/2 hrs...Brisket had nice dark mahogany color I like so I pulled and wrapped in peach butcher paper. I don’t know what the internal temp was  as I pull and wrap when I get the color and bark I want, rather than by time or internal temp.

I put the wrapped brisket in  250 degree pre- heated oven. CHEATING?  nah.. I look at it this way, once the brisket gets to the desired color and bark I want ,all it needs at that point is a heat source to finish. As it’s had plenty of smoke. And after feeding wood to the Okla. Joe every 20 mins. for 10 1/2 hrs. it isn’t fun any longer. After a couple hrs. in the oven, I put the Maverick probe in it. Set the food temp alarm to 200 and went to bed. 

2 AM.( 17 1/2 hrs total time )Maverick alarm goes off, I.T. was 201, probed with wood skewer and it slid in like butter. By the time I got it out of the oven and probed I.T. had risen to 203.PERFECT!

Now here's my little twist on things.

I let wrapped brisket sit on counter top to cool for about an hour. Then put it in my 22 quart roaster 3 am.)and covered with a bath towel and went back to bed.

7am. Got up and plugged in roaster and set temp to 160. (Temp in roaster and brisket was 155.) 

11am. pulled from roaster un- wrapped and sliced.(8 hrs. total time in roaster)

This Costco brisket was with out a doubt the BEST one I have ever done. When it hit the cutting board, it had the jiggle/quivers like a plate of jello!!  The entire brisket was absolutely melt in your mouth juicy and lite pull apart tender !! 

Next rain day I'm going back to Costco a buy a case of these briskets. I'm totally sold. Absolutely  no comparison  between the Wal Mart and GFS Choice grade briskets and this Costco Prime brisket.   I have been going to try a High $$ Creekstone brisket(and may still do so) but just can't imagine it getting any better. 

Here's some other interesting things between the two.

 Wal Mart/GFS briskets avg. 14 lbs. package weight.

11 lbs. after trimming fat cap.( 3 lbs.fat trim.)

7.5 lbs. finished cooking weight

Costco Prime Brisket.

19.01 package weight.

17.50 after trimming (only 1.5 lbs fat trim)

12 lbs. finished cooking weight.

Well here's some pics. Sorry, the pics just don't do it justice as I need to sharpen my camera skills!  Hope you enjoy!













P4210805.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


















P4170797.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


















P4210806.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


















P4220808.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


















P4220809.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


















P4220810.JPG



__ dirtworldmike
__ Apr 29, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a beauty for sure!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## keitha (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome thread! I am totally with you on the oven deal. I read this on my phone. Looking forward to seeing this on a bigger screen!


----------



## keitha (Apr 29, 2016)

I also agree on meat quality. I did a walmart brisket and it was terrible. Unfortunately, the Costco in my area only sells flats, so i order them from the chef at the country club i work at. The next time i do one (in a couple weeks) will be the first in offset, so this thread is right on time. :)


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2016)

That looks terrific Mike!  Nicely done!








Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tasty looking hunk of cow! Nice smoke!

Points!


----------



## bbquint (Apr 29, 2016)

Fantastic Post, thanks for sharing and great job. I will have to check out the local Costco's and see what they have to offer.


----------



## tropics (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks good for here. points 

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Apr 29, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great,,, just reading your post got me drooling - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## bdc3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Really nice! Thanks for the step by step instructions. Brisket looks good!

BC


----------



## b-one (Apr 29, 2016)

I never go in Costco,but with a price like that I may start! Great looking smoke!Thumbs Up


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can I get an AMEN! I too am becoming a Franklin disciple. I'm not a stick burner though. I have toyed with the idea but I travel 75% of the time and simply cannot take that kinda time out of my sometime. I gotta set and forget for hours at a time. 

I will say this: The best brisket I ever did actually came out of my electric smoker. I was cooking for my brother-in-law's birthday and he loves BBQ. I couldn't fit a large brisket and 6 racks of ribs in my smoker at the same time. I did the brisket the day before (friday) and had it done and rested and cooled by around midnight and into the fridge. Saturday I did the ribs. Pulled and rested and started packing up to take the Q to the B-day party. I took the brisket in the foil and popped it in the oven to warm when I go to his house. Damn that was some good brisket. There is something to the extended rest time, I am certain of it.  

Nice and points for being open minded and incorporating the ideas of a pro and for a kick-a#$ brisket.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a Good Looking Brisket, right there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Price Too!!

Bear


----------



## baja traveler (Apr 29, 2016)

You've inspired me to try another one, looks awesome! 

I agree on the oven - did my first straight through using the pellet smoker, then afterwards realized I'd just used about twenty bucks of prime flavor pellets just heating the thing to finish!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 30, 2016)

A textbook brisket post. I'm a big fan of Costco meats.  Point for that brisket!

Brian


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice Looking Brisket, Great job !!    Did I see Butcher Paper ???      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





\

Gary


----------



## dirtworldmike (Apr 30, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice Looking Brisket, Great job !!    Did I see Butcher Paper ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir. Wrapped in the peach butcher paper at about 10 1/2 hrs. and kept it wrapped until I sliced it.


----------



## hoity toit (May 3, 2016)

The butcher paper wrap is a key to your beautiful brisket. It keeps it moist but lets the steam gently out so it doesn't turn out like a pot roast and brings the temp down nice and slow for a brisket that will slice very nice.. >>POINTs your way !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HT


----------



## aggie94 (May 4, 2016)

Great price on Prime and came out beautiful, nice write up.


----------



## disco (May 4, 2016)

Great post with a lot of information.

Points!

Disco


----------



## bear36 (May 9, 2016)

What a great post full of great info. Thanks Mike! 

Where did you have your temp probe set for the monitoring of the meat temp? the point? the flat? in between?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 20, 2016)

Good to see you had a great experience with the Costco prime. I agree they're a great deal. I have one in the freezer that's been waiting for some better weather, so I can do an all-nighter.


----------



## r hagan (May 22, 2016)

Dang man, I wish my Costco sold whole briskets. All they sell is flats.

Job well done.


----------



## red beard (May 25, 2016)

Looks awesome!  thanks for sharing.

How important is the 8hours in the roaster (" roaster and set temp to 160") to the process?


----------



## dirtworldmike (May 26, 2016)

Red Beard said:


> Looks awesome!  thanks for sharing.
> 
> How important is the 8hours in the roaster (" roaster and set temp to 160") to the process?


I think it really helps to "loosen" up the brisket and also allows the juices to fully redistribute throughout the meat. Franklin keep his finished briskets in a (140-160 degree)food warmer for 6-8 hrs. until he opens. I don't really know if this is part of what makes his briskets legendary or he just does it out of necessity or both. I've  kept finished briskets in a cooler warped in bath towels for up to 10 hrs. before serving with great results,but since my wife bought me the roaster( cheep alternative to a food warmer) I'd just use it and maintain a constant temp and I don't have to listen to her bitchin' at me about using her good bath towels. LOL.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 26, 2016)

dirtworldmike said:


> ... and I don't have to listen to her bitchin' at me about using her good bath towels. LOL.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


LOL! Sounds like my wife!


----------



## jcbigler (May 27, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> LOL! Sounds like my wife!


I have a couple of large beach towels that I brought into the marriage. One use to be on by music practice chair. Now they are my brisket towels and she doesn't get to complain about me using them for whatever I want.


----------



## antrocks22 (May 27, 2016)

I am with you on the oven. I have done that several times to finish cooking when the weather turns nasty or if I need to finish something quicker than expected.


----------



## heubrewer (May 27, 2016)

Saw this pic leading to this post on the main page.  I guess I am spoiled, I have a Costco right on the way home from work so I am fortunate that I have been able to smoke their prime briskets exclusively.  

Just picked up a 14.5 pounder that I am smoking now.  They always come out great.  I am definitely sold!


----------



## mike johnson (May 29, 2016)

Looks great. I have a Costco about 5 minutes from my house and will be trying this today. I am in a competition in July and the long rest period could take some stress out of the turn in time.


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for such a great post.  Just starting out, so was happy to see it's normal to have the temp spike when adding more fuel.

Not sure if Costco in Canada sells Brisket, but I'm definitely going this weekend to find out.


----------



## natej (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks absolutely beautiful! Good job


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 22, 2017)

How many layers of butcher paper do you use and is there a special method of keeping it all wrapped up nice and tight?


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 23, 2017)

ozsmoker said:


> How many layers of butcher paper do you use and is there a special method of keeping it all wrapped up nice and tight?


I lay out 2 pieces of butcher paper side by side and over lapped to get the width I need. Then fold in the sides then wrap/flip one complete time around the brisket with the end of the paper on the bottom so the weight of the brisket holds it down and together. It stays wrapped pretty tight that way. 

Go to 1:30 in this video.


----------

